# One Jack Dempsey And New Tank Mates 75 Gallon



## Caester19 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello,

I have a male Jack Dempsey bout 7 inches in a 75 gallon tank. I bought him with a female when they were babies.Sadly the female died. They were very peaceful and they paired up. I was curious since he has been around another fish perhaps, he could get along with others as well? Or would he become aggressive because the has only known the female?

I was thinking maybe:

4-5 Silver dollars
1 medium/large Pictus catfish.

Would my jack most likely eat them up and would I be overstocking my tank?

Thank you all


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to C-F

How long has the male been on his own? 
What species of Dollars are you looking at? Even the ones that grow smaller are a tight fit in a 75.


----------



## Caester19 (Apr 9, 2017)

Its been about four months.

No idea of silver dollar species.

I basically want to add a little more action to the tank since I only have one fish.

Any ideas or recommendations as to what kind of fish I could keep in the tank?

Thank you


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

So you mentioned they were peaceful and paired up. As in they spawned? What happened then? How did she die? When CA fish pair up they can often turn on one another, especially if they do not have any tankmates to concentrate on.

Since you mentioned action and not specifically other cichlids, you could try some of the Rainbow fishes. They're relatively large and fast. They will certainly add action to the tank. I believe the Pictus do better in groups than solo.


----------



## Nyboy (Mar 4, 2017)

My jacks each have their own spots where they spend most of their time. Feeding is the only time they move around. I wanted some movement and added tiger barbs. I was not sure if they would end up lunch, but read they where very fast swimmers. So far ( 9 days) they are alll still alive. I love watching them swim in a group. Starting to like them better then the Jacks


----------



## Caester19 (Apr 9, 2017)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> So you mentioned they were peaceful and paired up. As in they spawned? What happened then? How did she die? When CA fish pair up they can often turn on one another, especially if they do not have any tankmates to concentrate on.
> 
> Since you mentioned action and not specifically other cichlids, you could try some of the Rainbow fishes. They're relatively large and fast. They will certainly add action to the tank. I believe the Pictus do better in groups than solo.


Very peaceful.They spawned three times. I was able to raise four and sold them. They never spawned any new fry. They would just sit side by side in their shared corner of the tank.

I heard a loud thump and clatter. A big rock fell on her, no idea how but she was trapped and I lifted the rock up and she was smashed and her body was stuck in a semi-circle and eventually she couldn't swim and would not eat.She died about a week and a half later. I was amazed the male didn't attack her. Even in community tanks fish will attack a disabled or dying fish but he never went after her. He would just sit side by side. 

I'm basically looking at options I could put in my tank. Yea by "action" I meant any kind of fish that are most likely compatibly: CA cichlids, schooling fish etc. I'ts just kind of boring in the tank now.

How many rainbow fish?
any others?

I really appreciate the help :thumb:

Thank you.


----------

